# Making your own underwater lights



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I have priced green underwater lights and they are high. Any one ever made there own that would care to share some planes on how they did it and how it worked. I want to make a 12v light but am open to making th 120. Thanks for any help.
James


----------



## DrewBob (May 13, 2010)

If I was thinking about making my own I would start at a pool supply store - I don't know of a pool that doesn't have at lease one underwater light.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*What is the purpose of the lights.*

I've saved a lot of the sites for LEDs, and maybe I have something you can use for a reasonable price, if LEDs will work for you.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

I have made probably 50 110 volt for people and myself. They work great. I think they work better than overhead lights. The fish don't spook as easy because they cant see your shadow and light is not refracted off the surface. When I get a chance i will post pics. For mine you'll need a mercury vapor lite kit from home depot or lowes. The kind that you hang on front of barn or garage. They come with transformer and lite sensor. A new 50' extension cord,4'' of 2'' pvc and a tube of silicone. A soldering gun and anything to weight down the bulb.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

Be careful, putting a 120V light underwater is a good way to get electrocuted. There is a reason high quality underwater lights are expensive.


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

A guy here at work keeps on talking about making one I would like to see how they are made for one reason. That being sometimes I go fishing from spot to spot and I would like to have one that I can move with me. I don't know if you have to have a light there for a little bit in order for the fish to start coming to it (like a feeder for deer) or what? Do any of y'all know?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Have Ya Seen*



sharkbait-tx70 said:


> I have made probably 50 110 volt for people and myself. They work great. I think they work better than overhead lights. The fish don't spook as easy because they cant see your shadow and light is not refracted off the surface. When I get a chance i will post pics. For mine you'll need a mercury vapor lite kit from home depot or lowes. The kind that you hang on front of barn or garage. They come with transformer and lite sensor. A new 50' extension cord,4'' of 2'' pvc and a tube of silicone. A soldering gun and anything to weight down the bulb.


You seem to be the Guru of this subject;have you seen these .Looks like it may work wih less stuff to seal.Your thoughts...thanks..cva34

http://www.eyelighting.com/ss/EQS-N-52-84-00058.pdf Screen wiil sho dark run down to second page 5 Self -balast MV lites


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

I'm interested in this as well. I just purchased a hydroglo 4ft led and it was pricey. It works great, but I want MORE LIGHT without having to fork out another $250. The 4ft light has something like 620 LEDs!


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

James light for boat 12 volt d.c., green neon light I believe neon bulb is 115a.c. with 12 volt D.C. converter all mounted in 2inch lexan clear tube .p.v.c.- will glue to lexan to seal ends , this light draws low amps ,fish all night and battery is still hot. mine is total 4 ft. long, used to fish poc jetties during summer nights caught many trout and reds ,drum also, I bought as a submergible, mounted on a 5 ft. stainless steel reflector, because it was continually in the way when fishing ,specially when tide changed ; look ongoogle see if you can find plans. derral


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

cva34 said:


> You seem to be the Guru of this subject;have you seen these .Looks like it may work wih less stuff to seal.Your thoughts...thanks..cva34
> 
> http://www.eyelighting.com/ss/EQS-N-52-84-00058.pdf Screen wiil sho dark run down to second page 5 Self -balast MV lites


Yep those are like the bulbs we use. It is the mercury vapor litebulb that comes with the kits. I wire mine threw the transformer and photo cell that comes with the kit so you can mount on the end of a dock or pier and they come on when the sun goes down. With the transformer your not putting 110 in the water. That would scare me also. I solder the end of an extension cord to the bulb and slide a piece of pvc over it and seal with silicon. I was leary of how long the transformer would last being next to the salt water. But to my surprise some of the ones i made almost 6 yrs ago are still going strong. When I get a chance I will take some pics and give details. I have not had a chance to get out in the garage and this heat has been brutal. 107 here again today in Round Rock.


----------



## Surf-N-It (Jul 9, 2009)

Mercury vapor lights have not been made for a few years now. Outlawed by the gov. Metal halide (sometimes refered to as multi-vapor) light source gives you more lumens per watt anyway. I have also made underwater lights in 120V and would be very careful using a sealant that is not intended for this use. 3M makes a _wet niche potting compound_ (#2135) that is required for lighting in pools, etc. The color green has been greatly over-rated. It simply has a wavelength that carries good through the water, but a bright light is a bright light. You can build a very bright and safe light for around $100 using a 400 watt lamp and ballast. Just get ready for all the neighbors to come calling...


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*thanks*



sharkbait-tx70 said:


> Yep those are like the bulbs we use. It is the mercury vapor litebulb that comes with the kits. I wire mine threw the transformer and photo cell that comes with the kit so you can mount on the end of a dock or pier and they come on when the sun goes down. With the transformer your not putting 110 in the water. That would scare me also. I solder the end of an extension cord to the bulb and slide a piece of pvc over it and seal with silicon. I was leary of how long the transformer would last being next to the salt water. But to my surprise some of the ones i made almost 6 yrs ago are still going strong. When I get a chance I will take some pics and give details. I have not had a chance to get out in the garage and this heat has been brutal. 107 here again today in Round Rock.


Hot there too HU? No hurry, to hot to mess with, here too. . Am I understanding this right? The bulb I 'm talking about says ballast built in (to me that means screw into any light socket and it will work) 110vac of course Thx ...cva34


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Im trying to find LEDs that I can run off of my boat for some night fishing. Found some LEDs for cars just not sure how bright they are. But they are cheap so going to buy a few and start there. I will post up and tell y'all how they do. 
James


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Here's a guy down in Wharton sells instructions on building a green light.

http://www.greenlightfishing.com/

I bought a set and have built 4 lights.


----------



## Surf-N-It (Jul 9, 2009)

cva34 said:


> Hot there too HU? No hurry, to hot to mess with, here too. . Am I understanding this right? The bulb I 'm talking about says ballast built in (to me that means screw into any light socket and it will work) 110vac of course Thx ...cva34


I think the lamps Sharkbait is referring to are the ones used in a "dusk-to-dawn" light. It is a complete fixture that comes with a ballast, photo cell, and lamp. They used to sell these at home improvement stores. Now only available in metal halide and high pressure sodium. Those self-ballasted lamps are a good idea. You would have to use a mogul base socket if you go higher than 250 watts though.


----------



## gus110 (May 14, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Dusk-dawn-Security-Light-Mercury/dp/B003SGNTJ2

I bought one of these with a clear bulb, soldered the bulb and encased in in pvc filled with fiberglass bought from home depot. The transformer is mounted to my boat house so that it comes on at dusk. I built it for about $80 and have had no problems. Make sure you let the fiberglass dry well before you sink it.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Kind of off subject, but what is the smallest battery I can get away with running one of these halogen looking flounder lights? I guess I am looking at how much amperage, right? All I know is it is 12V. Made by O&H.









Thanks,


----------



## JpBonefish (May 10, 2010)

fishinglightsetc.com - go led


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Ditto this*



Animal Chris said:


> Here's a guy down in Wharton sells instructions on building a green light.
> 
> http://www.greenlightfishing.com/
> 
> I bought a set and have built 4 lights.


I built 2 from these plans as well, with a few modifications here and there. He also sells the low voltage ballasts you need to run a flourescent bulb and not run down your battery. You can get clear PVC in Houston, but you can only get it in 10' joints so you might as well build two lights.


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

Where can you get clear PVC?


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*I guess you are talking about tubing?*

If so, a lighting or electrical wholesaler may have it for covering flourescent bulbs, and a plastics supplier like Regal Plastics might be a option.


LarryG said:


> Where can you get clear PVC?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Mc-master carr*



LarryG said:


> Where can you get clear PVC?


I bought some from them a few years back...cva34
http://www.mcmaster.com/#=dgr9zm


----------



## Seawolf5481 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm building underwater LED lights. Haven't tried the waterproof part out yet but basicly I drilled 24 holes in a pvc LB fitting and set the leds in the hole with silicon. Run the wire out to your battery. Still a design in progress but seames to work well. Bought all the material for less than $25 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Clear PVC*



LarryG said:


> Where can you get clear PVC?


I can't remember the name of the place where you can get it in Houston, but you can buy your clear 2" PVC from the site below. You can shop around for this stuff....it runs between 5 and 10 bucks per foot.

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/variant.asp?catalog%5Fname=usplastic&category%5Fna me=54&product%5Fid=16628&variant%5Fid=34107

This is your bulb if you use the ballasts from greenlightfishing.com. You also need a bulb protector, both below.

http://www.lightbulbdepot.com/product.asp?prod=00819A

http://www.lightbulbdepot.com/product.asp?sub=160&dep=T12%20Sleeve&prod=00916A


----------



## Colorado (Jun 24, 2009)

Not tried them myself but will soon. Price is right if they work. Look at some of the photos sent in by other users.

http://www.oznium.com/marine-led-lighting


----------

